# slightly under weight razors edge



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all, I recently got a 13 month old razors edge male. He's very playful and active, my little shadow lol. Anyway, he just a tad bite under weight and was being fed diamond adult. I feed my dogs Kirkland and I am wondering 1. Is Kirkland a good brand (I know its the diamond equivalent) 2. Should I feed him the puppy formula for a little while? 3. I used 2 give my dogs raw beef marrow bones but have read that knuckles are better, which do you all prefer/suggest?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Kirkland is fine and you can go with the adult formula. Can you post some pics up of her? Just wondering what makes you think she is thin { she may be but some people think there dogs are thin when they are actually at a nice weight. Some are thinking fat = in shape }


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Pics would be extremely helpful


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I feed all my dogs kirkland, and im happy with the results.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

here are some pics for you all...btw its he not she lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry HE lol, He doesnt look thin to me at all, he is 13 months so now he will start to fill out. The RE blood tends to pop late I find and you may see more change close to 2 years and slightly after that. I think he just needs to fill in and will naturally thicken up. Id just keep up with some good food { dont over feed} and a good execise routine and he will be fine.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree that he doesn't look thin, looks quite good to me.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok thanks alot...which would you all recommend or prefer as a good raw bone?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

beef knuckle


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

he doesnt look thin.... he just doesnt look mature ....big difference no???


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He looks like he's at a great weight - you'll quickly make him fat it you try to intentionally put weight on him.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

He looks great. Not overweight and not skin and bones. Very sweet face.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

very cute pup, I agree, not underweight at all, looks good! Give him some more time to grow out and then you could start to tone muscles and adjust the diet then I would think. Cute boy though! Sweet face


----------

